# squidder 140l, 140?



## ddratler (Oct 14, 2007)

is there any difference between these 2 reels?
im looking at a squidder 140 on ebay that says it holds 325 0f 20, but the 140l holds 350 of 20. are these reels different models?
if so what are the differences besides line cap?


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

I think that the Squidder 140l may be the reel thats made in China.
The American Squidder I'm aware of comes in 140, 145 and 146. The 140 has the widest spool and the spools get smaller as the number goes up.
I could be wrong but this is what I know.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I imagine L signifies the later model, black sideplates and aluminum spool. May or may not be Chinese.


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

*Penn Reels*



ddratler said:


> is there any difference between these 2 reels?
> im looking at a squidder 140 on ebay that says it holds 325 0f 20, but the 140l holds 350 of 20. are these reels different models?
> if so what are the differences besides line cap?


I might be shooting myself in the foot with this post... However I think I'm right.

Over the years Penn Made the Squidder #140 plastic spool,#140M metal spool and a narrow model with higher #'s.Not unlike the old Beachmaster #155 wide and #160 narrow(favored by 1960's distance casters)... I gave most of my old stuff to a couple of friends last year for safe keeping and hopefully never to show up on E-Bay. 

I hope this helps.

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

The L just stands for Aluminum Spool and they were out in the early 1970's.


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

*Thanks Digger,*



Digger said:


> The L just stands for Aluminum Spool and they were out in the early 1970's.



By that time I had moved on to Red 9000s for the planks and 8600s for the beach(they would take a dunkin and keep on clunkin).:fishing:

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

in2win said:


> By that time I had moved on to Red 9000s for the planks and 8600s for the beach(they would take a dunkin and keep on clunkin).:fishing:
> 
> CATCHEMUP,
> 
> Mike


I could not afford those.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

L denotes a Left hand model.
http://www.pennreels.com/01_product...urpose/generalpurpose/140l.htm:beer::popcorn:


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

seajay said:


> L denotes a Left hand model.
> http://www.pennreels.com/01_product...urpose/generalpurpose/140l.htm:beer::popcorn:


Get some coffee


Penn uses a numeric digit difference to denote right or left handed model. EX 500L is a Jigmaster with a Aluminum Spool the 501L is the same thing just lefthanded. By the way the 501 is no longer listed.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

I sit corrected Digger


----------



## ddratler (Oct 14, 2007)

which reels are better the new black squidder 140
or an older maroon squidder 140?


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Older maroon squidder, or just see if the black one was made in America.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Black and red are the same thing. All parts are interchangeable.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

ddratler said:


> which reels are better the new black squidder 140
> or an older maroon squidder 140?


The new black squidder is produced in China, the older Penn squidders were made in America.
I prefer American made squidders.


----------



## spinyeel (Jun 17, 2007)

All Squidder's were made in the U.S.A! They were discontinued a few years back unfortunately.Jigmaster's are still produced in China though and from inspecting mine inside and out,it is no different than the American made original.


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

ddratler said:


> which reels are better the new black squidder 140
> or an older maroon squidder 140?


Any of them that have had a full Accurate conversion are better. I had a buddy I use to fish with used a black model and I used the maroon one and the fish we caught couldn't tell the difference which reel they were caught on.

CB


----------



## ddratler (Oct 14, 2007)

the full acurate conversion costs almost three times as much as the reel


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

ddratler said:


> the full acurate conversion costs almost three times as much as the reel


Yep, and they're getting harder to find, but it will make a Squidder or Jigmaster a whole new reel.
I have one Squidder and three Jigmasters this way.
CB


----------

